# GLib wird nicht aktualisiert



## KoMtuR (14. Oktober 2004)

Ich wollte den neuen Gnome drauf installieren auf mein Fedora 2 Linux. Nun kommt ein Problem 

Ich hab versucht die GLib 2.5.3 zu installieren. Das ging auch ohne Probleme. Aber wenn ich nun die GTK+ 2.5.3 installieren will kommt schon beim Aufruf der configure ein Fehler.



> checking for GLIB - version >= 2.5.2...
> *** 'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.5.3, but GLIB (2.4.0)
> *** was found! If pkg-config was correct, then it is best
> *** to remove the old version of GLib. You may also be able to fix the error
> ...



So nun weiß ich ich, wie ich dem System klar mache, dass ich doch die 2.5.3 hab 
pkg-config bringt das richtige Ergebnis, aber die glib-2.0.pc ist nicht aktualisiert. Dort steht immernoch 2.4.0 als Version.

Wäre schön wenn jemand helfen könnte.


KoMtuR


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. Oktober 2004)

Andere (G)Libc-Versionen solltest du *immer* mit --prefix=(g)libc-x.x.x installieren, da deine Programme mit deiner alten (g)libc-Version compiliert sind und es sonst einfach Chaos gibt. Beim Bauen von GTK solltest du dann beim ./configure entsprechende Pfade zur neuen Version übergeben.


----------

